# Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI



## 20AEVWGTIDRVR (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know what type of turbo comes stock on a 20th anniversary gti? 1.8t engine.


----------



## jackxface (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (20AEVWGTIDRVR)*

k03s, just like the regular gti's of '02 to '05. i believe this info is in the mk4 or 3/2/g faqs.
oh and be sure to check those faqs and/or do a search before you post or you WILL get flamed by 90% of the people on these forums.




_Modified by jackxface at 5:51 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (20AEVWGTIDRVR)*

The European MkV Edition 30 had the K04. The only GTI with the K04 stock.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (jackxface)*



jackxface said:


> k03s, just like the regular gti's of '02 to '05. i believe this info is in the mk4 or 3/2/g faqs.
> i thought the 150Hp 1.8T's had the K03 turbo,and the 180Hp 1.8T's had the K03-S (sport);maybe i'm splitting hairs,or just misinformed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (gruppe-b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe-b* »_


jackxface said:


> i thought the 150Hp 1.8T's had the K03 turbo,and the 180Hp 1.8T's had the K03-S (sport);maybe i'm splitting hairs,or just misinformed






jackxface said:


> you are correct


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_
you are correct

nope.
up to mid 01 they had k03.
mid 01-05 had k03s, no matter what hp they claimed. the 180 hp awp engines have a different software level than the aww's, awv's.
but they have the same turbo k03s.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
nope.
up to mid 01 they had k03.
mid 01-05 had k03s, no matter what hp they claimed. the 180 hp awp engines have a different software level than the aww's, awv's.
but they have the same turbo k03s.

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is one reason why a 2001 1.8t (AWW) is sought after...basically all it needs is the software change and you have the 180hp version. also, 2001 was the only year that the turbo had no silencer.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (jetta9103)*

The AWW is sought after? I liked my AWD better... the AWW is built in South America, and the AWD in germany... there is a difference.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Stock Turbo on a 20th Anniversary GTI (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_The AWW is sought after? I liked my AWD better... the AWW is built in South America, and the AWD in germany... there is a difference.

LOL that makes no sense. they are assembled in mexico from german parts, and the mexican factory has proven to have much better quality control.


----------

